# Grace Unmeasured is this sound theology?



## JBaldwin (Aug 15, 2010)

I was asked recently if we could sing this song in church (I choose the music for our congregation.). It seems this song is attributing to grace what only Jesus Christ can do. I understand that Jesus Christ embodies grace, but at what point are we crossing a theological line, or at what point is this confusing docrtine? 

I took this to my pastor who has given me his thoughts, and he suggested I put it to you theologians for your thoughts. 

_*Grace Unmeasured*_
Grace unmeasured, vast and free
That knew me from eternity
That called me out before my birth
To bring You glory on this earth
Grace amazing, pure and deep
That saw me in my misery
That took my curse and owned my blame
So I could bear Your righteous name

Grace paid for my sins
And brought me to life
Grace clothes me with power
To do what is right
Grace will lead me to heaven
Where I’ll see Your face
And never cease 
To thank You for Your grace

Grace abounding, strong and true
That makes me long to be like You
That turns me from my selfish pride
To love the cross on which You died
Grace unending all my days
You’ll give me strength to run this race
And when my years on earth are through
The praise will all belong to You


----------



## Skyler (Aug 15, 2010)

It's describing the steps of salvation and attributing them to God's grace, which, I think, is not incorrect. To be sure, Jesus did at least some of those things, but I think out of grace.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 15, 2010)

Perhaps Grace is being used as a synecdoche as in Ephesians 2:8 For by *grace* you have been saved through faith, and that not of yourselves; it is the gift of God


----------



## Herald (Aug 15, 2010)

What Bob said.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 15, 2010)

Amazing Grace

"Amazing Grace, how sweet the sound,
That saved a wretch like me....
I once was lost but now am found,
Was blind, but now, I see.

T'was Grace that taught...
my heart to fear.
And Grace, my fears relieved.
How precious did that Grace appear...
the hour I first believed. 

Through many dangers, toils and snares...
we have already come.
T'was Grace that brought us safe thus far...
and Grace will lead us home. 

The Lord has promised good to me...
His word my hope secures.
He will my shield and portion be...
as long as life endures.

Yea, when this flesh and heart shall fail,
and mortal life shall cease, 
I shall possess within the veil, 
a life of joy and peace. 

When we've been here ten thousand years...
bright shining as the sun.
We've no less days to sing God's praise...
then when we've first begun."


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 15, 2010)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Amazing Grace
> 
> "Amazing Grace, how sweet the sound,
> That saved a wretch like me....
> ...


 
That's what I was thinking!


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, please feel free to make others if you like.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 15, 2010)

It's a nice hymn. I didn't read it and think of some impersonal grace. Where I read "grace" I thought "the grace of God in Christ." If it's sung with that understanding (and I suspect it will be), then everything the song attributes to grace it is attributing to God.

I think I'd like to sing it. No problem at all. And if you compare them, this song is actually more direct about Christ's work on the cross than is Newton's.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 15, 2010)

I think that the key is in the last line of what I presume is the chorus: "To thank You for _Your_ grace."
The grace is not an impersonal force apart from Christ; it is "Your grace."


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 16, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> I think that the key is in the last line of what I presume is the chorus: "To thank You for _Your_ grace."
> The grace is not an impersonal force apart from Christ; it is "Your grace."



Thanks for pointing that out. Based on what I've read here, it's clear enough that it won't be a problem. 

Jack, if you are interested, I'll send you a link for a free download of the lead sheet. It's a fairly new hymn and has a nice tune.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 16, 2010)

It's always difficult because one gets into matters of taste and preference, particularly with music.

I don't say this with any conviction, this is only an initial impression of singing this as corporate worship:

It is a beautiful writing, a piece of poetry almost.
But I don't think it is sufficiently focused on the person and work of Christ. Maybe this is too deep, but singing is as much part of worship as teaching the Word, and ought always to strive for clarity and focus on that.

These stanzas, while poetic, don't quite get there.


----------



## cih1355 (Aug 16, 2010)

It's using a figure of speech where an attribute of Christ is used to refer to Christ Himself.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 16, 2010)

as Curt said - surely "Grace" is being used as a title or name for Jesus Christ himself.
_To love the cross on which You died_ shows that I think. What would it mean to say that Grace itself - the abstract quality - died on the cross?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 16, 2010)

Grace! 'tis a charming sound,
Harmonious to mine ear;
Heav'n with the echo shall resound,
And all the earth shall hear.

Grace first contrived a way
To save rebellious man,
And all the steps that grace display
Which drew the wondrous plan.

Grace taught my wand'ring feet
To tread the heav'nly road
And new supplies each hour I meet
While pressing on to God.

Grace all the work shall crown
Through everlasting days;
It lays in heav'n the topmost stone,
And well deserves the praise.

- Philip Doddridge


----------

